# Lemur Daemon forgets Port-Settings



## FrankTr (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi,

i have to setup the Lemur Daemon Port-Settings everytime after restart.
Is there anybody who knows an workaround?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## Sample Fuel (Jul 8, 2020)

Same here....but only occasionally....a big pain for sure.


----------



## iggyigoe (Jul 8, 2020)

I think it's linked to having dual screens somehow. I disconnect my second screen, then edit the Lemur Daemon, then plug the screen back in.. Ins and Outs all stay after that
Weird glitch I think?


----------



## Sample Fuel (Jul 8, 2020)

I have multiple screens as well....


----------



## dadadave (Jul 9, 2020)

I feel like I've had that issue in the past and have found forum entries suggesting it sometimes happens, but no solution. It's been a while, though


----------



## BRVLN (Jul 11, 2020)

Are you on Mac or Windows?
My solution on mac is to set an IAC driver in the audio/midi setup and then rout Lemur to it instead of the Lemur midi ports.
It's pretty much 98% consistent.
I bet there's a software that would generate a virtual midi port on windows as well.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Jul 11, 2020)

On windows....it Attaches to a virtual midi port in the same way. It works like 95 percent of the time but still annoying when it doesn’t.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jul 12, 2020)

Sample Fuel said:


> On windows....it Attaches to a virtual midi port in the same way. It works like 95 percent of the time but still annoying when it doesn’t.


Yeah, it sucks. What worked for me was installing LoopMidi and create a bunch of ports there. Now Lemur has no issues keeping track, (re)connecting. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Jul 12, 2020)

Loop Midi is what I use...it still gets confused occasionally.


----------



## lowecjl (Jan 17, 2021)

Did anyone find a solution for this? I am running three screens on WIN10, Cubase 11, Composer Tools, MK Transport , Loop Midi. Lemur Daemon port settings have just stopped saving.....Not a major problem, just damn annoying, any ideas.


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Jun 22, 2022)

I know this is an old thread but since it seems there was found no solution to this, I'll just leave what worked out for me (three screens setup btw).

In my case, Lemur Daemon had to be set up before Lemur on my tablet. So I configured my ports in Daemon, then (while still having the application opened) opened up the settings in Lemur on my iPad and connected to the ports. Since then everything works fine.

Cheers


----------

